# Duration of Cool Period



## Roak (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi all, I have been growing my paph's rather successfully with the help of Xavier Garreau" P. colture and propagation. I do have a question, how long should the cold rest be for the Parvi's, they have been dry since December the 15th at about 15 derg nights, a bit higher during the day?


----------



## Stone (Jan 10, 2015)

Roak said:


> Hi all, I have been growing my paph's rather successfully with the help of Xavier Garreau" P. colture and propagation. I do have a question, how long should the cold rest be for the Parvi's, they have been dry since December the 15th at about 15 derg nights, a bit higher during the day?



I don't think you should keep them competely dry but just a little moisture around the roots. 15C is maybe a bit too warm if you want them to shut down completely. If you can, below 10 would be better with about 15 to 17C during the day.
If you have control over temps and light, I think 2 or 3 month rest is enough. If not just wait until the weather warms up again.
I have good results with small plants at min 20C all year with plenty of water. They just keep growing so you don't need to rest them until they are nearly mature.


----------



## Bjorn (Jan 10, 2015)

Agree with Stone, I personally aim for a winter rest from December through February so that should be 2-3months. I do not keep them entirely dry, remember that there is heavy dew and fog during winter in the areas from which many of the parvis originate. No rain, that is true, but high humidity and pretty moist even though.
I would have let the temperature go below 12C or so until end of February, at least that is what I do.
Good luck and sorry for letting you wait that long for an answer.


----------



## Bjorn (Jan 10, 2015)

Where are you located btw?


----------

